# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  FlyShark, smartwatch, FlyShark Team, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

"FlyShark Smartwatch - Everything at the Touch of Your Wrist" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

FlyShark Smartwatch KickStarter Campaign Video 

Published on Feb 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

FlyShark Smartwatch - Electrocardiogram ECG Monitor (iOS) 

Published on Apr 30, 2015




> This video shows the Electrocardiogram ECG Monitor function on FlyShark Smartwatch. This app has two versions - iOS and Android. The one shown is iOS version.

----------

